# Walther PPS



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

Any one have one of these yet? I thought they were to hit the shelves in June. What is the price point on it going to be? 
Shot one?
Like it? 
Do tell!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

They're not available here yet. List price is supposed to be $622.00.


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

James NM said:


> They're not available here yet. List price is supposed to be $622.00.


WHOOO WHOOOO NELLY! :smt104: I like it alot but I thought $450 would be top dollar. At that price point I wouln't even consider it. Their are alot of really fantastic options that would be way, way up on the list before it! Too bad.


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well the MSRP on the P99 is a little higher than that and they sell for around 550. So I would think that the PPS would sell for about 520.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Being that I own a P99 compact and a Keltec 32, I don't see a need to buy this gun, myself.....


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

well I have seen the PPS listed at $520 for 9 &.40
and the SP22 starting @ $290/4inch, $305/6inch and $355/6inch w/rail 
The one with the wood target grip is over $500 and might be out of my range for a .22lr


----------

